
South Koreans lock themselves up to escape prison of daily life - jacobbudin
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-southkorea-prisonstay-idUSKCN1NS0JB
======
calvinbhai
Question for South Koreans here: Is this real or is this report just the usual
exaggeration by western media?

Asking because Reuter’s has a biased reporting for anything related to India,
and I’m wondering if they have a similar lens / filter for South Korea. (I’m
from India in US)

~~~
mikekchar
Reuters also has a history of bad reporting wrt Japan, at least as far as I'm
concerned. They often translate things incorrectly and lead with conclusions
based on that mistranslation. They are not the only ones on my "usually biased
news" list, though. The Japan Times often picks up stories from the Yomiuri
Shinbun, which are questionable in nature and translates them. These are then
often picked up by the BBC.

What I find interesting, though, is that I don't think it is necessarily
editing bias. I think it's actually the opposite: poor editing. What I've
found is that when I've found stories that are mistranslated, or which contain
seemingly intentionally misleading information, it's actually the same
reporters. It is really only a handful of reporters that seem to be
responsible for all of the crap news stories. The problem is that the editors
seem to let the stories through (possibly because they are money makers???).

I'm not going to name names (of reporters) because my "analysis" is really
adhoc and probably also biased. However, I encourage people to look at the by-
lines and see if you find any patterns with types of stories and their
authors. Don't assume that because it's reported by a reputable news service
that the information is correct and unbiased.

~~~
w1nt3rmu4e
I've seen some truly awful journalism from Reuters. Articles that were so
agenda driven as to almost laughably gloss over facts in order to present the
desired narrative. (Laughable if reputations and money weren't on the line.)

I've called some of the offending journalists out on social media, which I
encourage everyone to do.

~~~
triplesec
Can you suggest some better-informed sources for us? I'd be very interested in
more nuanced available sources

~~~
AsyncAwait
I have several major news apps on my phone and what I've found is that they're
all reporting the same story, with very similar biases, within minutes of each
other.

They all seem to drink from the same fountain.

You'd basically need to know what biases which outlets have to what stories
and apply a filter accordingly, which can be extremely time consuming.

~~~
xfitm3
What about the AP? They seem to be rooted in factual reporting.

~~~
AsyncAwait
With the AP, it depends heavily on the thing they're covering. Often times
they try to give every side and are indeed pretty good, but then I noticed
that i.e. when it comes to Palestine, they often run headlines like
"Palestinians dead in Gaza", which implies that some Palestinians just dropped
dead, while in reality the headline should have been "Israel shoots
Palestinians in Gaza" or similar.

They even did this when their own reporter, who was clearly marked PRESS was
shot.

Here's the story as reported by the AP[1], notice the headline: "AP cameraman
shot during Gaza protest", no mention of Israel and might even give the
impression that Gazans shot him.

The vast majority of people only skim the headlines and AP knows this, so this
is hardly an accident.

1 -
[https://www.apnews.com/65bd5c31690342b886ab5b8f72b37e53](https://www.apnews.com/65bd5c31690342b886ab5b8f72b37e53)

~~~
calvinbhai
Serious question: How is it possible for AP reporter to know the nationality
of the shooter? To be honest "AP cameraman shot during Gaza protest" is a more
accurate and correct reporting by the reporter. Isn't it?

I have no bias in this conflict, I'm neither pro/anti palestenians/israelis,
because I just cant wrap my head around it, and I refuse to believe what any
major news media tries to feed people about this conflict.

If all of AP reports are this unbiased, then probably I'll have to start
subscribing to them.

------
klodolph
Those of you considering the appeal, consider that there are retreats you can
go on which structure your time and give you rules to follow. You don't have
to make it look like prison.

~~~
narrator
I looked into signing up for a silent retreat, but they are expensive and sold
out months in advance.

~~~
cpncrunch
Why not just book a relaxing airbnb?

~~~
gonesilent
Why go to a gym, when you can CrossFit with random street trash?

~~~
cpncrunch
I'm not sure what your point is, but I certainly wouldn't compare airbnb to
"random street trash". The quality does vary, but if you're careful you can
get amazing places.

------
dawhizkid
If I ever developed a chronic illness in old age and would be on the verge of
bankruptcy because of it, I would seriously consider committing a white collar
crime and get free treatment in prison over suffering through the financial
strain it would otherwise cause me.

~~~
ams6110
You won't get good medical treatment in prison.

~~~
Waterluvian
Define where? I would wager that in a lot of the modern world, you'd probably
get adequate care.

~~~
icebraining
In those places, you can probably get better care outside prison.

~~~
itake
Even if you're as a tourist or immigrant?

There was an article recently on HN where a British citizen was shipped home
for surgery instead of getting it done in Singapore by their travel insurance
company.

~~~
icebraining
Would they get the surgery as a foreigner in prison?

------
rb808
Actually sometimes I really fantasize about a 3-6 month stint in prison - am I
the only one. Surely it can't be that bad If Martha Stewart can do it. Imagine
no commuting or on call support or social engagements or children's homework
or chores. bliss.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Surely it can 't be that bad_

Sure. If you don't mind very bad food. If you don't mind always being a little
too cold. If you don't mind never having a moment to yourself. If you don't
mind not being able to use the bathroom in private. If you don't mind never
showering alone. If you don't never being alone. If you don't mind not seeing
much sun.

~~~
quickthrower2
And getting into fights? Constantly sussing out everyone else's intentions?
Not being able to trust anyone?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I don't have a lot of first hand experience, but fights don't happen as much
as TV would have you believe.

~~~
quickthrower2
I don't have much either, but basing it on behind the scenes TV shows based on
jails. (I guess different to prisons - more comings and goings). Obviously TV
will show you every fight, and maybe they don't happen often, but I bet there
is a lot of posturing leading up to those fights. I remember what high school
was like, probably not much different.

~~~
hnuser355
Your high school must have been tougher than mine

------
matty22
I'm from the US, but spent 2 years teaching English in South Korea. I
interacted with very few adult Koreans who weren't teachers, so I can't speak
to the 'overworked, stressed Korean businessman' stereotype. However,
schooling for kids there is a lot different from schooling here. If you think
your American kid is overworked and is given too much homework, it doesn't
hold a candle to what Korean kids are put through.

From the age of 7 or 8, they are doing full days at school and at least 1
after school hagwon (private academy). That ramps up as they get older. By 10
or 11, they are doing full 9am-9pm days. Middle and high school kids are more
like 9am-9pm in class and I've had kids tell me that they go home and study
until 2 or 3am, regularly. I routinely had kids breakdown and cry.

After a while I realized that in a small way I was helping contribute to the
continuation of this lifestyle and I soured on the whole teaching English in
Korea thing and moved back to the States. I loved Korea on the whole and would
go back in a heartbeat, but not as a teacher.

------
jonnat
My immediate response was “this sounds like an amazing idea”. Now I think I
need a break.

~~~
mc32
It's odd but I guess natural for people to need "an excuse" to have a pause.
There is nothing keeping these people from doing this by themselves: stay home
and do nothing (don't tend to household chores, or anything else, just to what
you decided in advance to do, like reading or writing) if home is too busy,
head down to the library and again, do what you planned to do, or a hotel and
same. But it seems the problem is often times one will break a promise with
oneself (to not be interrupted, distracted). So it's easier to rely on
proscribed behavior (of this mock prison, for example).

~~~
Mononokay
> There is nothing keeping these people from doing this by themselves: stay
> home and do nothing (don't tend to household chores, or anything else, just
> to what you decided in advance to do, like reading or writing) if home is
> too busy, head down to the library and again, do what you planned to do, or
> a hotel and same.

Except, y'know, rent, property tax, the price of food...keeping the heat on,
being able to afford gas, maintaining social relationships...it's almost like
there's a lot of factors in this.

~~~
mc32
Well, it’s not as if going to this mock prison magically absolves them of
their day-to-day responsibilities, except they get to pay for this
“priviledge” and get back to their normal lives when they check out.

~~~
Mononokay
It gets rid of the need for food, gas and most others. The price is definitely
cheaper than otherwise.

------
jillesvangurp
Doesn't sound that different from people staying in a monastery for a while.
Used to be pretty common. But monastic life is not so popular anymore so there
are fewer of those around.

~~~
hkai
Monastery is different because it requires work too, just like normal life.

Living in Asia, I am really thinking that jail in a good country like Sweden
is way superior to living outside of prison. You could read books, study
languages, pause and think about something. More chances for meeting friends,
and so on.

------
pmiller2
I'm not sure why I'd want to pay someone else for this when I can do the same
thing at home by unplugging my internet for a day.

~~~
bonestamp2
I'm not sure it would have the same effect. My parents have a vacation home
near where I live. Sometimes I go there for the weekend and I still use the
internet, but it's so much more relaxing because I'm physically separated from
my home and normal life where I have a lot of responsibilities. To declutter
your mind you have to remove yourself from all of your physical clutter, and I
don't think you can do that at home. But, getting a room at a local motel
would probably work. Maybe even leave your phone at home.

~~~
driverdan
> To declutter your mind you have to remove yourself from all of your physical
> clutter

Maybe you should try getting rid of your physical clutter first. It might
improve your overall happiness instead of a day without it.

~~~
bonestamp2
I agree with you and I have done this, but I mentioned it because I don't
think most people have. That said, I think the clutter in your home is deeper
than the actual physical clutter. Even if you clear all of the physical
clutter, you still have what I call "associative" clutter. Every experience
(good and bad) that you've had in your home adds to this mental clutter. I
still think it's important to get out of your home and go to a simple place
frequently, nature would probably be a good option too.

~~~
driverdan
> I still think it's important to get out of your home and go to a simple
> place frequently, nature would probably be a good option too.

Agreed.

------
blondie9x
I am a bit confused by this, "South Koreans worked 2,024 hours in 2017." That
does seem demanding but I am not sure how the US wouldn't be ranked higher
where the minimum for full time employment is 2,080 hours a year. Can anyone
clarify?

~~~
forkLding
Can I know how you got that number? Presuming you work 37.5 hours per week
which should be the minimum fulltime labor amount at 5 days times 7.5 hours
per week.

2080 divided by 37.5 is about 55 weeks, while there is only 52 weeks in a
year. If you count it as 40 hrs per week then it is 52 weeks but people
usually don't count the extra half hour which is usually a break but that
could be your number.

This is probably a better comparison to the korean number for the US:
[https://www.fool.com/careers/2017/12/17/heres-how-many-
hours...](https://www.fool.com/careers/2017/12/17/heres-how-many-hours-the-
average-american-works-pe.aspx)

~~~
Domenic_S
> _7.5 hours per [day]_

How did you get that? When I was an hourly employee, my shifts were 8.5/9
hours clock-in to clock-out, to allow for a 30 minute or 1 hour lunch break.

~~~
forkLding
My sources based on govt handbooks, note parent poster who I'm replying to
said minimum amount of hrs per week, which is why I put down the minimum
amount, I'm not looking for maximum or average but minimum because OP said
minimum:

[https://my.hr.gov.nt.ca/handbooks-agreements/excluded-
employ...](https://my.hr.gov.nt.ca/handbooks-agreements/excluded-employees-
handbook/hours-work)

------
kingkawn
Sounds like the movie Old Boy getting closer to reality

------
TheAdamist
People do this in America as well. Possibly for other reasons. Article:
[https://splinternews.com/roleplaying-jail-in-iowa-with-
ameri...](https://splinternews.com/roleplaying-jail-in-iowa-with-americas-
biggest-prison-f-1821464521)

Book your own stay: [http://www.hamptonjail.com/](http://www.hamptonjail.com/)

------
benatkin
Here's a similar sort of odd business in the US that I read about today:
[https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/arts/all-the-rage-tempes-
sim...](https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/arts/all-the-rage-tempes-simply-
smashing-rage-room-serves-the-frustrated-masses-11051134)

I don't think stuff like this is very useful to learn about what it's like to
live in a country. These are really tiny niches.

------
decebalus1
I recall also reading something similar about Japan a while back.

EDIT: found it [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-03-16/japan-
s-p...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-03-16/japan-s-prisons-
are-a-haven-for-elderly-women)

~~~
bruxis
More commonly in Japan, individuals will "lock themselves up" in their own
home, very similar to what house arrest would look like.

It's referred to as hikikomori[1], the practice of becoming a recluse to avoid
the stresses of daily life (school, work, anything). It's surprisingly common
and tends to put quite a strain on families, but as it's so common, it's
relatively accepted as a disease (or more directly, mental illness) of sorts.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikikomori](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikikomori)

------
new_guy
I think society (in general, not just Korean) is fundamentally broken when
people are actually considering something like this.

The Korean Government reduced working hours from 68 to 52, it's still 48 too
many (see the four hour working week)

Life is for LIVING. Too many people forget that.

~~~
Traubenfuchs
That sounds a bit excessive.

Even the slackers that permeate the software developer industry, those who
spend more than half of their workday on reddit can't get all their work done
in four hours.

------
jihoonk
Hi I am a korean, but this is the first time I see this. It is not a universal
culture, but something unusual. I was surprised that Reuters reported what
local people did not know.

------
carbocation
This is a particularly effective submarine advertisement.

~~~
ryanmercer
After having finally gone aboard U-505 recently after 2 decades of wanting to,
and having a half-brother that has his dolphins, I've been hardcore wanting to
become fantastically wealthy and order a sub or just create a faux-sub as a
house.

------
pcurve
2000 inmates in 5 years... at $90/days. Hrm. I guess they have a lot of multi-
day guests doing hard time, otherwise this isn't too sustainable.

------
aqme28
Wow this is straight out of a major plot point in "Sorry to Bother You" (which
was a great film if you haven't seen it).

------
ultim8k
Dear meteors, please hit the earth soon! I cannot stand humanity anymore.

~~~
eartheaterrr
That's funny :)

But note that this seems to be a cheaper, ascetic equivalent, of the classic
meditation retreat, which is already popular in both the East and the West.

Marketing it as a prison puts a quirky twist on it. This makes for an
interesting article, which also fits Western stereotypes.

------
GrumpyNl
It strikes me, that we first have to question the newsreport on accuracy.
Thats the state we are in now.

~~~
anonnyj
It should have always been the case, even before blatant fake news. It's so
important it should be taught in schools, really.

------
reaction
Has anyone a meditation retreat? Sounds a bit similar to escape and take a
break without the prison life.

------
TheFunBurglar
One prisoner was heard to remark, "I'm having the time of my life."

------
kbos87
Whenever I feel like my life is too driven by work and guilt driven by
capitalism here in the US, a glance eastward is a great level setter.

~~~
lagadu
The way you see eastern work culture is pretty much how Europeans see US
culture.

------
quickthrower2
Almost satirical sounding.

------
CharlesDodgson
are we not all prisoners of circumstance?

~~~
CharlesDodgson
I like when I get downvoted for asking a question

